# Ok Guys I'm Sick And Bored:  So Show Me Some Pictures Of Your Turkey Rigs



## Brad C.

Under the weather today, and need some get well photos of your turkey guns.  You can post more than one if you desire.  But tell us what choke and load you plan on using as well.  I know it's still early, but I love looking at other hunters guns.  So post up the pictures so we can all get pumped up.


----------



## hawglips

This spring, I'll be shooting a plain-jane 28" barrel Mossberg 500 with a Carlson XF sporting clays choke in 12 gauge, loaded with 2 oz or 2-1/8 oz of 9x8 super shot;







...and a Remington 870 with a 26" barrel and a Rem Super Full choke in 20 gauge -- loaded with 1-7/16 oz or 1-5/8 oz of #9 super shot.






I will also tote a Remingon 1100 27" barreled .410, loaded with 3/4 oz of #9 super shot -- but don't have any pictures... yet.


----------



## Huntinfool

Didn't think I'd post this this early!  ha!  She's a fun little gun.  No doubt about it.  I can't remember what choke is in it, but it throws a really good pattern (best of any gun I've ever shot).  I'll be shooting either heavy 13's (6's or 7's) or Nitros (7's) this year.  Heavy's have done really well for me out of this gun.  But I'd like to try out some Nitros prior to March just to see if it gets any better.  Likely it will.

Hope you feel better man.


----------



## Brad C.

Nice guns Hal!  I can tell you take care of them, and you don't do too bad on the birds either.    Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Brad C.

How do you like that Burris?  Several guys I know seem to really like them.  Now is that a NEF or H&R 20GA?


----------



## Huntinfool

It's an H&R Pardner Junior.  My dad bought it for my brother when I was 8 and it sat in a closet for about 25 years....converted it to a turkey killer a couple of years ago (for my wife).  

Let's just say my wife has never hunted with it.

I love the Burris.  It's the first version.  But I love it.  There are comparable sights out there for about the same price.  But I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## Brad C.

Thanks for posting.  I hear those Burris FF never move once you get them set.  And thanks for the get well wishes.


----------



## Nitro

Like so many of us, I have "enough" guns.

The only constant in my battery is the ammo- 

12 Gauge Nitro 3" #H378i 457s.

The guns vary depending on where I hunt and how far I may be walking. Pretty much retired my BPS 10.

Anyway- here you go............ Benelli M-2 with a Pure Gold .670

Browning BPS .660 Kick's and a Burris FF. 

I also have an M-1 with a Rhino.660 , an old LH 870 with a Kick's .655 and a few others languishing in the safe.


----------



## Toddmann

870 youth model 12gauge 21" barrel and a XXXcomp-n-choke.
935 mberg. I use a kicks gobblin thunder 680 but right now it is in duck mode.


----------



## returntoarchery

Nice rigs guys. here's mine. 

Ithaca Model 37 Deluxe 20 ga with Trulock Expended Precision Hunter .575. Probably will be a Prue Gold Tempest on it this year. Also it'll be less the TrueGlo Gobble Stopper Red dot. Gonna use the honking glo bead that's standard on Ithacas and am adding a mid-rib 2mm bead. Last season I found I didn't like the restrictive view with the scope. Too far in hole on the hobby budget to chance the wrath of my wife if a Leupold Deltapoint were to show up at my house. 

BTW: I'm particularly proud of that bird. It's a late season, I think 2 weeks left in the season, Cedar Creek bird. Gobbled 2 times on a trolling call and went silent. Came in an hour later.


----------



## Brad C.

It's a workin guys!  Keep them coming.  I'm feeling better already.


----------



## returntoarchery

Nice gadget. what's the OU?


----------



## trkyhntr70

this is my favorite subject here; Ive had alot of different turkey guns, I think my favorites have been the more basic ones.
Heres me and my sons main guns, The other is an old hi standard that belonged to my granddad and to me its priceless.Curtis worked on it a bit. My son killed his 2nd bird with it last season, it was a special day for both of us.


----------



## Toddmann

Rick is that a savage 220 I see? Saw your pic in the GON I got today. That was a nice buck congrats.


----------



## Gadget

Toddmann said:


> Rick is that a savage 220 I see? Saw your pic in the GON I got today. That was a nice buck congrats.




Your right 220A, good eye. 20ga, Plan on it being my "go to" and the SBE2 my backup gun; that is if I can ever get all the handloads and choke testing done. These 20ga loads are proving to be much more finicky to build, a lot less components to choose from compared to a 12.


Thanks on the buck, it's a HUGE achievement for me, will be the first P&Y ever recorded for Crawford County Ga, been a goal of mine for about 10yrs....... which I didn't think was very obtainable knowing all the other people that were after it too. Talked to guys at GON today, they'll probably run a story on it at some time in the future. Another week and I can have it officially scored.

Here's a link to the thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583201


----------



## Toddmann

That is one sweet 220A. Where did you find it? I am looking for one right now in a 20ga. No luck yet on gunbroker or auctionarms. I may have to head to a gun show.  Looks like you have put quite an investment in that 220A.  WoW 1st P&Y in a county congrats. I finally got serious this year bow hunting and managed to kill a nice 8 pt. I killed a turkey a few years ago in Nebraska with my bow and I think I will try it again this year.


----------



## CassGA

Mossberg 835
Jellyhead Choke
Tru Glo 4x32 Scope


----------



## Gut_Pile

Here is my little "pop gun"

It will have a new stock on it in the next few weeks, have to get my stock dipped first, also I got a 336 mount for my fastfire.


----------



## Brad C.

Gadget said:


> Here's a couple I pulled from the safe



You might as well make a week 9 days so you can take a different gun each day.


----------



## Brad C.

Here's mine.


----------



## Gadget

trkyhntr70 said:


> Nice collection Rick!!! what choke is that on the bps stalker?







Gadget said:


> The top gun is a Limited Edition BPS with engraved  receiver by Mike Collins, Turkey scene on one side, Ducks on the other.  Choke in the pic is a Titanium Comp n Choke.





Forgot to say.......... killed my first gobbler with that gun.


----------



## trkyhntr70

Gadget said:


> Forgot to say.......... killed my first gobbler with that gun.



Cool! Have you run any of handloads through the bps guns?


----------



## Trizey

Rem 870 Max Gobbler, Pure Gold .670


----------



## Gadget

trkyhntr70 said:


> Cool! Have you run any of handloads through the bps guns?




Yeah, the bottom camo one, had some barrel work done on it by Curtis several years back, shoots excellent patterns with the handloads, probably better than the nellis, gotta really open it up or it will shoot too tight, patterns best with a Kicks GT 680 using Hevi13 and Nitros with the 4 or 5 turkey chokes I tried, but a little too tight with my handloads. Have a Puregold buckshot choke which is 696, shot a little on the open side with the handloads so the right size is gonna be either 685 or 690, was planning on having a choke custom made to that size, or have Curtis bore out a PG 670 but haven't got around to it yet. The BPS was my backup gun to my SBE2, but now I'll have the 220 so I'm not too motivated to do more testing with the BPS's, they're pretty much retired right now, have the M2 and Citori for wing shooting. Done enough testing to know it's gonna be 685-690 with handloads though, my lastest thinking is that I'm gonna see if I can find a non-ported trulock or something similar in that size.

One thing I'm kinda changing my mind on is ported chokes, with the 20ga and the 5 chokes I've tested( two ported, 3 non) I'm getting the best patterns outta the non-ported, a 580 Colonial arms, the puregold 570 was the worst surprisingly. So I ordered a couple non-ported Trulocks for the Benelli, have to see what I get from them. Curtis tells me at the competitions there may be one or two guys with ported chokes out of over 100 shooters, often times there is no one shooting ported, but those competition chokes arent' smooth bore either, have some special cutting on the inside. What I'm seeing is that some of the ported chokes will throw a dense 8 or 10" center core but often the overall pattern is not as even and circular as a non ported.


----------



## big country rnr

Ole stevens 20 ga




Stacie's 12 ga




American Arms NWTF silver special Edition 12 ga O/U


----------



## Brad C.

You guys sure do have some nice guns.  I sure would enjoy seeing some more from other members here.  Don't be shy guys.  Post them up so we can see your turkey busters.


----------



## Gaswamp

nice rigs big country


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

Gadget said:


> One thing I'm kinda changing my mind on is ported chokes, with the 20ga and the 5 chokes I've tested( two ported, 3 non) I'm getting the best patterns outta the non-ported, a 580 Colonial arms, the puregold 570 was the worst surprisingly. So I ordered a couple non-ported Trulocks for the Benelli, have to see what I get from them. Curtis tells me at the competitions there may be one or two guys with ported chokes out of over 100 shooters, often times there is no one shooting ported, but those competition chokes arent' smooth bore either, have some special cutting on the inside. What I'm seeing is that some of the ported chokes will throw a dense 8 or 10" center core but often the overall pattern is not as even and circular as a non ported.


....and those competitions generally shoot at distances from 56 to 90 feet (ie. < 30 yards) with very small 7.5, 8, 9 and 10 shot sizes in lead.  

*A lot* happens with turkey patterns beyond 34 yards so I would find it difficult to make too many generalizations.  More often than not, it is quality differences in the shotshells fired. 

At my 40 yard game, I see little to no difference betwen ported and non-ported choke tubes with or without wad catchers and/or straight rifling in the choke.  The features of the choke tube "work best" one day might not work near as well the next....primarily due to variations in weather conditions (i.e. barometric pressure and temperature).


----------



## boparks

Nice photos you posted James.

It would be easy to lose your gun if you left it leaning against the wrong tree.  Blends in well


----------



## trkyhntr70

boparks said:


> Nice photos you posted James.
> 
> It would be easy to lose your gun if you left it leaning against the wrong tree.  Blends in well



Thank you Bobby!! appreciate it Sir!


----------



## Gecko

Here are our rigs.  Remington 870 SM with a .665 Jelly Head.  And the boys Mossberg 500 Super Bantam and .580 Undertaker.  Both are a joy to shoot and carry.


----------



## GA DAWG

Benelli M2 20ga..Indian creek .555 Turkey killing machine..


----------



## nhancedsvt

Here's mine.
Remington 870 12 gauge with Knoxx tactical stock and Burris FF. Right now it has a Briley Turkey choke but that may get changed out for a JellyHead before season. Shooting Hevi-shot 2 oz. #6s.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Mossberg 835 Tactical 
Realtree APG Green
Tru-Glo Diamond recticle scope
Comp-N-Choke XXX Full
Winchester Supreme 3.5" #5's @ 2oz


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Gecko said:


> Here are our rigs.  Remington 870 SM with a .665 Jelly Head.  And the boys Mossberg 500 Super Bantam and .580 Undertaker.  Both are a joy to shoot and carry.




Just bought the super bantam for my son.  What choke shell combo do you shoot with this gun?

Thanks,
Mack


----------



## mike1225

I bought this old Winchester 1300 the first year they came out with the NWTF engaravings. I've toted it a long way. It is an old cheap gun but it's still killing them. I very seldom shoot past 30 yards but it will kill them on out there. I just like to look at em up close.


----------



## Brad C.

mike1225 said:


> I bought this old Winchester 1300 the first year they came out with the NWTF engaravings. I've toted it a long way. It is an old cheap gun but it's still killing them. I very seldom shoot past 30 yards but it will kill them on out there. I just like to look at em up close.



And those are classics!  They shoot very well.


----------



## mike1225

I had the barrell ported & took a 1/2 inch off the top of the stock. That took a lot of kick out of the mule!


----------



## Gecko

SpurHuntinHillbilly said:


> Just bought the super bantam for my son.  What choke shell combo do you shoot with this gun?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mack



Our Mossberg Super Bantam 20 with .580 Undertaker likes the Hevi-13 3" 11/4 oz #6.  We consistently get 125 in the 10" circle at 40 yds.  Nice and even pattern.  It will do the job.


----------



## trkyhntr70

mike1225 said:


> I bought this old Winchester 1300 the first year they came out with the NWTF engaravings. I've toted it a long way. It is an old cheap gun but it's still killing them. I very seldom shoot past 30 yards but it will kill them on out there. I just like to look at em up close.



Thats a gourgous gun, Ive got to get one some day! Yours looks like its in excellent condition!


----------



## Brad C.

Now surely I haven't seen all the guns in Georgia!  

I'm not Obama.  I actually like looking at guns.  

So who will be next?  You know you want to post a few pictures.


----------



## Brad C.

SCPO said:


> brad c
> let's see your guns



I already posted a few of mine.  

Go to post #25.  Those are all I need.  They shoot ok.


----------



## J Gilbert

I'll post some pictures for you whenever I make it back to my house Brad, probably won't be for a couple days though with all of this snow/ice we've got going on


----------



## muddpuppi

these are my 2 trky killers....the o/u is still under constrution...lol...top is an 870 20ga youth with a pure gold .555 shootin nitro strait 7s or hvy13 7s...
the bottom is a moss. silver reserve 20ga with a comp n choke xxx fer now and a standard full in the bottom brl shootin same loads...


----------



## Brad C.

Craig, I didn't know you had twins!   

Cigars for everyone!


----------



## bucktail

Here's mine. Just put the ffII on. Changed over from a cheapo red dot.


----------



## Model70

*Nwtf 1300*

The only shotgun I have..... Bought it about 23 years ago


----------



## Gaswamp

very good pic model70


----------



## Gadget

Model70 said:


> The only shotgun I have..... Bought it about 23 years ago




Nice........... friend of mine has one just like it.


----------



## trkyhntr70

Model70 said:


> The only shotgun I have..... Bought it about 23 years ago



Nice Gun M70!!! That gun will be the next one to my collection, I love the old school guns.


----------



## Brad C.

Nice guns guys.  Anyone else have a few pictures they woud care to share?  Come on!  You know you got em!


----------



## J Gilbert

Brad, I'll post pictures of my turkey killers a little later, I've got some running around to do then I'll take and post them


----------



## Brad C.

J Gilbert said:


> Brad, I'll post pictures of my turkey killers a little later, I've got some running around to do then I'll take and post them



Well I already know how they will shoot.


----------



## J Gilbert

Alright Brad, here ya go.  The one on top is my Gun Docc'd 870 20ga with IC .555 and Burris FFII shooting 1 5/8oz TSS 9's, and the bottom is my Winchester SX3 (also polished by Mr. Wilbanks) setup in coyote-killing form for tonight, but I use a IC .665 and Winchester XR 6's in it.  I killed my first two turkeys with the SX3 (a double) and then have swapped off since getting the 20ga set up for turkeys.  This year the 20 will be the primary and the 12 will play backup


----------



## Brad C.

I like em!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## belle&bows

Mind if I play along?


----------



## Brad C.

belle&bows said:


> Mind if I play along?



Not at all!  Thanks for posting.  Nice bow there.


----------



## returntoarchery

belle&bows said:


> Mind if I play along?



show off!


----------



## HuntNTails

Here's my two. I just wish they could kill a bird.


----------



## Brad C.

HuntNTails said:


> Here's my two. I just wish they could kill a bird.



Now I really like those.  

They will.  Just stay at it.  Patience is a virtue.  But remember you have to have the persistence to make it happen.


----------



## Hawken2222

Here's my Remington 870 special Purpose Mag in the original Mossy Oak Pattern.  I put a Tru-Glo Gobble stopper Red dot on it last year.  It's been great so far.  I also switched to a Hevi 13 choke tube last year.  This gun has always favored 3 inch #6's.  I've tried all different kinds off ammo, shot sizes & chokes, and it always seemed to throw the 6's the best.  For years I shot federal 3" #6's, but two years ago switched to HEVI-13 6's 2oz, and haven't looked back.


----------



## muddpuppi

Brad C. said:


> Craig, I didn't know you had twins!
> 
> Cigars for everyone!



thankfully i dont have twins but do have 4 rugrats runnin round the house


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Gecko said:


> Our Mossberg Super Bantam 20 with .580 Undertaker likes the Hevi-13 3" 11/4 oz #6.  We consistently get 125 in the 10" circle at 40 yds.  Nice and even pattern.  It will do the job.




Thank you sir I appreciate the info! Best of luck this spring!

Mack


----------



## Scotsman

This old gun has killed a fair number of birds, missed a few too.


----------



## Brad C.

Scotsman said:


> This old gun has killed a fair number of birds, missed a few too.



Well tell us what it is.


----------



## Scotsman

SxS 12 gauge, SKB Royal, choked full and open. Made sometime before 1950. I use it for turkey, doves, quail, grouse, ducks, and pheasant. I used to put a camo sleeve/sock over it when turkey hunting, but the past few years I haven't bothered with it.


----------



## returntoarchery

Nice. Love those sxs doubles.


----------



## Brad C.

Scotsman said:


> SxS 12 gauge, SKB Royal, choked full and open. Made sometime before 1950. I use it for turkey, doves, quail, grouse, ducks, and pheasant. I used to put a camo sleeve/sock over it when turkey hunting, but the past few years I haven't bothered with.



Well I think you just stole the show here!


----------



## returntoarchery

Brad C. said:


> Well I think you just stole the show here!



yep. believe his did just that.


----------



## Scotsman

> Originally Posted by *Brad C.*
> Well I think you just stole the show here!



No, not at all. There are some great turkey rigs posted here. Great thread.  Been enjoying all the pictures posted here and gettin' fired up for the upcoming season.

Let's see some more!


----------



## SC Hunter

*I'll play*

My go to gun is a remington 870 youth model 20 gauge. I got this gun last year from trkyhntr70 and absolutely fell in love!!  It stays glued to my hands during turkey season. I feed her Nitro Straight 7's through a kicks gobbling thunder choke. 

My back up gun that just hangs out in the corner now is a Mossberg 835 that is heavy and kicks like a mule  I will carry it if I think I might have to take a longer shot on a field but I usually carry my 20 gauge.

Crappy cell phone pic but there they are


----------



## Gadget

Scotsman said:


> SxS 12 gauge, SKB Royal, choked full and open. Made sometime before 1950. I use it for turkey, doves, quail, grouse, ducks, and pheasant. I used to put a camo sleeve/sock over it when turkey hunting, but the past few years I haven't bothered with.





Nice!


----------



## Brad C.

SC Hunter,

Those will get the job done for sure.  

Thanks so much for posting them.  I love that 20GA.


----------



## SC Hunter

Thanks Brad I've killed 2 birds in Ga with the 20 and another 1 in Alabama with it! Thats one of the guns that I dont plan to sell! I want to put a Burris FF 2 on it but I love it the way it is haha I called a bird in for a buddy of mine and he used that gun and I didnt think he was going to give it back. People that have never carried a good 20 gauge through the woods don't know what their missing


----------



## Brad C.

It looks like you have a grey laminated aftermarket stock for it.  Am I correct?


----------



## SC Hunter

Yes it is a grey laminated stock on it. I've never seen one from the factory that had the grey laminate on it but thats the way I bought it from Trkyhntr70. He might can tell us more on if he got it that way or what?


----------



## Scotsman

Had to post another gun. My son has used this Browning BSS SxS 20 gauge for several years, and has killed a fair number of birds with it....and like me, missed a few with it too.


----------



## ccleroy

Gadget said:


> The top gun is a Limited Edition BPS with engraved receiver by Mike Collins, Turkey scene on one side, Ducks on the other. Choke in the pic is a Titanium Comp n Choke.




I have the same one tis a nice gun.


----------



## sheetsrep

I have a standard size 870 20ga with the grey laminated stock. I got it at Academy, the only place I have seen them. They carry it in 12ga,20ga and youth 20ga.


----------



## Brad C.

Scotsman said:


> Had to post another gun. My son has used this Browning BSS SxS 20 gauge for several years, and has killed a fair number of birds with it....and like me, missed a few with it too.



Another nice one.  

Are there any other takers that would be kind enough to post a gun or 2?


----------



## returntoarchery

yaw boys with them sxs doubles are flinging a craven on me to git me one that'll hunt turkeys.


----------



## Scotsman

returntoarchery said:


> yaw boys with them sxs doubles are flinging a craven on me to git me one that'll hunt turkeys.



Sure do have fun with 'em, and they sure do help out when teaching kids to hunt safely by carrying them broke.

This season, I'm going to try to get one with my bow, never hunted turkeys with it.

Not are there only some very nice guns in this thread, but some very good pictures too.


----------



## BeardsandBone

my graduation present from my father, NWTF Browning Gold Hunter, rhino .670, and the beak smashing Nitro 4x5x7s!


----------



## Brad C.

Ask you father if he needs another son about 18?


----------



## Brad C.

That's a gem of a shotgun right there by the way.


----------



## Core Lokt

Top gun is an 870 I use for duck hunting. Bottom is a pawn shop special that will smash a head! It's a Revelation 12 ga with a 28" fixed full barrle.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Ya'll got some sweet rigs.


----------



## DMP

When it comes to turkeys, I only need one.

Mossberg 835 that my father in law gave me.  Added the stock, jelly head choke, and some paint along with some Hevi 13 #6 and thats all she has needed to roll some heads.


----------



## Brad C.

DMP,

That's one of my favorite guns right there.  

Thanks for posting.


----------



## hawaiian

This is my turkey's worse nightmare. HK Fabarm shotgun, O/U camo turkey mag. And classic lion grade 1 side by side 12ga shotgun. 

Turkeys Beware !!!


----------



## Brad C.

hawaiian said:


> This is my turkey's worse nightmare. HK Fabarm shotgun, O/U camo turkey mag. And classic lion grade 1 side by side 12ga shotgun.
> 
> Turkeys Beware !!!



Now what took you so long to post those?


----------



## hawaiian

Well, I like sitting back and being entertained by what others post. I also am on the slow side when it comes to technology. I had to get my son to show me how to get the picture loaded from the camera.


----------



## Brad C.

hawaiian said:


> Well, I like sitting back and being entertained by what others post. I also am on the slow side when it comes to technology. I had to get my son to show me how to get the picture loaded from the camera.



Well I wish to thank you for the pleasure of the photo.  I wished more would join in on the fun here.  

You got 2 nice ones.  

Posting pictures ain't hard.


----------



## returntoarchery

hawaiian said:


> This is my turkey's worse nightmare. HK Fabarm shotgun, O/U camo turkey mag. And classic lion grade 1 side by side 12ga shotgun.
> 
> Turkeys Beware !!!



there you double boys go again. Post another nice sxs double. I kain't stand it. Wish my 1909 hammered L.C. Smith had full chokes. 

Nice uns.


----------



## Scotsman

hawaiian said:


> This is my turkey's worse nightmare. HK Fabarm shotgun, O/U camo turkey mag. And classic lion grade 1 side by side 12ga shotgun.
> 
> Turkeys Beware !!!



Nice doubles!


----------



## Mosin

Here's Mine.







870 Super Mag with Indian Creek tube


----------



## rutandstrut

Here are my 3 Turkey Guns


Mossberg 835, 12 Ga., Thumbhole Stock, Pro Staff Model with 19.5" Barrel fitted with a .675 Gobbler Guns "Final Strut" Choke Tube shooting 3.5" Winchester Extended Range #6's






Stoeger M2000 12 Ga. Turkey Gun with Pistol Grip Stock 24" Barrel fitted with a .665 Gobbler Guns "Final Strut" Choke Tube shooting 3" Winchester Extended Range #6's






My Latest "Project Turkey Gun": I started with an old Ithacha Model 37 Featherweight with a 28" Barrel and Poly Choke, Poly Choked and Barrel was cut down to 22" and reamed and threaded to except Tru Choke Pattern Choke Tubes, Gun was then sent to Don_Arkie (Camo Solutions) to work his majic on it. Gun was prepped primed and dipped in Moth Wing Marsh Majic Camo. Don even dipped the 4 Carlson's Turkey Choek Tubes I purchased prior to shipping it to Don! I can't wait to pull the trigger on the Range and on a few Gobblers this Spring after patterning my "Project Turkey Gun"!


----------



## returntoarchery

Nice guns Tim. The M37 is my favorite of the litter.


----------



## Brad C.

Those are nice Tim.  Thanks for posting them.  Next time don't make us wait so dang long!


----------



## rutandstrut

returntoarchery said:


> Nice guns Tim. The M37 is my favorite of the litter.



I like the Ithacha also...don't have any history with it yet! It may become my go to Turkey Gun! Right now both the Stoeger and the 835 will put the Hammer on them from 15 to 60+ Yards! If I pull the trigger on one it will be flopping with either of those Shotguns!



Brad C. said:


> Those are nice Tim.  Thanks for posting them.  Next time don't make us wait so dang long!



Brad, If you couldn't tell I have been a little busy! When I got home from the Dalton Show yesterday, I went out to the shop, cut some wood and made a call and then went in to get cleaned up and relax a little bit. I finally slowed down long enough to take some pictures of my Shotguns!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Super Nova*

This is what I'll be carrying. Benelli Super Nova, Indian Creek .665 Choke shooting Hevi-13 #6s.

You guys with the doubles are killing me. I have a 20 gauge Savage double in Full/Full I hunted with as a boy. It's a safe queen now. I'm thinking it may become a project gun for next year.


----------



## Brad C.

Well take it easy for awhile Tim.    And thanks again for sharing with us here those gems.  

Ruger#3 that is a nice one there.  I like that.


----------



## rutandstrut

Brad C. said:


> Well take it easy for awhile Tim.    And thanks again for sharing with us here those gems.
> 
> Ruger#3 that is a nice one there.  I like that.




Brad, There is no rest for the weary this time of year...Perry and Nationals are in less than a month...then Turkey Season starts...I will catch up on my sleep while I am sitting under a Big Oak Tree on opening morning waiting to hear the first GOOOOOOOOOOBLE GOOOOOBLE GOOOOOOOOBLE opening day!


----------



## Payton Everett

Here's mine 
Mossberg 500 Grand Slam Turkey Series 12 GA


----------



## Brad C.

Another nice one.

Now who wants to do the honors and be next?


----------



## bad0351

Mossy 835 Tactical Turkey
PG .670 choke
Nikon Turkey Pro BTR

URL=http://img194.imageshack.us/i/hpim1700o.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Brad C.

Well I guess that's all the guns there is in Georgia.


----------



## goblr77

Here's mine.


----------



## Brad C.

WOW!

Nice ones there.

Talk about exhibition grade wood.  Is that Turkish Walnut?


----------



## buckwheat_8

Gadget you have the aresanal man!


----------



## goblr77

Brad C. said:


> WOW!
> 
> Nice ones there.
> 
> Talk about exhibition grade wood.  Is that Turkish Walnut?




Nah, it's Xtra-Grain wood. It's Beretta's equivalent of artificially enhanced breasts.


----------



## billy673

mossberg 835


----------



## aaronward9

Here are mine!  Can't wait to get out in the woods!!

Top - Benelli M1 Super 90 20 ga. w/ Kick's choke

Middle - Benelli M2  12 ga. w/ Comp-n-choke

Bottom - Benelli SBE2 12 ga. w/Comp-n-choke and steady grip


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nice collection of Benelli's.


----------



## 7mmstw

remington 11-87 shurshot magnum jellyhead tube


----------



## Jody Hawk

trkyhntr70 said:


> Nice Gun M70!!! That gun will be the next one to my collection, I love the old school guns.



You don't keep a gun long enough to build a collection !!!!


----------



## BeardsandBone

some great looking guns...


----------



## trkyhntr70

Jody Hawk said:


> You don't keep a gun long enough to build a collection !!!!



You joker  Your right though, I like settin one up and getting it shootin good, then I tend to get bored with it. I also like swaping and trading. If I ever hit the lottery I'll have a museum of gobbler guns. A few times Ive sold a few I was really happy with planning on getting a sbe2 or a m2 but have come to the conclusion It will have to wait, until then I'll just use yours


----------



## GADAWGS

Finally got around to taking a picture of mine

Top is a Remington 870 12ga,  Bushnell red dot, Rhino .660

then a Benelli SuperNova 12ga, Fastfire, Rhino .660


----------



## trkyhntr70

GADAWGS said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of mine
> 
> Top is a Remington 870 12ga,  Bushnell red dot, Rhino .660
> 
> then a Benelli SuperNova 12ga, Fastfire, Rhino .660



nice shooters!


----------



## Brad C.

GADAWGS said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of mine
> 
> Top is a Remington 870 12ga,  Bushnell red dot, Rhino .660
> 
> then a Benelli SuperNova 12ga, Fastfire, Rhino .660



I am now 100yrs old.  

But hey at least I got to see them before I died.


----------



## Brad C.

How many of you guys after seeing all of these guns are like me and wanting another turkey gun?  We may not need it, but who said anything about needing it right?


----------



## Gadget

Brad C. said:


> How many of you guys after seeing all of these guns are like me and wanting another turkey gun?  We may not need it, but who said anything about needing it right?





I'm in bad need of one the new Benelli M2 20ga's with steadygrip.....


----------



## Brad C.

Gadget said:


> I'm in bad need of one the new Benelli M2 20ga's with steadygrip.....



Rick, you have enuff shotguns already.  I mean afterall there is only 7 days in a week, and you have more than enough to take a different one on each day.  But what the heck you might as well add another one to your arsenal.


----------



## SC Hunter

Brad I have enough guns to have a different one for almost every day of the month.. I add an AR today I couldnt resist it! I try not to buy guns all the time but i just cant help it


----------



## Brad C.

SC Hunter said:


> Brad I have enough guns to have a different one for almost every day of the month.. I add an AR today I couldnt resist it! I try not to buy guns all the time but i just cant help it



Well you can blame that one on this thread I guess.  It was worth it though.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Tools of the trade. I do the primative thing to the hardcore depths of hardcore.

Small rock close range, magnum out a little further...


----------



## HuntNTails

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Tools of the trade. I do the primative thing to the hardcore depths of hardcore.
> 
> Small rock close range, magnum out a little further...




That's because you can't hit em with a shotgun.


----------



## short stop

I have many .... but these  are my 2  personal  favs... my pref to carry guns  with no kick  .Something I can shoot with 1 arm and hold a call in the op hand .  Ive used 20s  mor than 12s  over the last  29 yrs . 

       Berreta  390  Silver Mallard  youth 20 ga  ... indian creek .555 .  

       Rem 870 youth 20  ga .... rhino  .575 

  both guns  afixed   with  Truglow  magnum gobble  dots   adjustable  sights 
  --shooting  TSS 9 s  in each ..
   Both  are  proven  guns   out   to 60 yrds ..


----------



## GADAWGS

Brad C. said:


> I am now 100yrs old.
> 
> But hey at least I got to see them before I died.



Never claimed to be prompt. Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## nhancedsvt

My "new" turkey/all around gun

NEF Pardner 20 gauge
Reworked by Gun Docc
Burris FF
Shooting Hevi-13 #6s


----------



## WbyMan

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Tools of the trade. I do the primative thing to the hardcore depths of hardcore.
> 
> Small rock close range, magnum out a little further...



That is FUNNY!!!


----------



## PAUL J

835, knoxx spec ops stock, tru glo red dot, star dot choke, hevi 13 #6 , 3", unbelievably great pattern for a 21 " barrell


----------



## Gut_Pile

short stop said:


> I have many .... but these  are my 2  personal  favs... my pref to carry guns  with no kick  .Something I can shoot with 1 arm and hold a call in the op hand .  Ive used 20s  mor than 12s  over the last  29 yrs .
> 
> Berreta  390  Silver Mallard  youth 20 ga  ... indian creek .555 .
> 
> Rem 870 youth 20  ga .... rhino  .575
> 
> both guns  afixed   with  Truglow  magnum gobble  dots   adjustable  sights
> --shooting  TSS 9 s  in each ..
> Both  are  proven  guns   out   to 60 yrds ..



Both are awesome guns...I sure do miss that little 20...it threw some awesome patterns! Some of the best I have seen from a 870 youth 20. And my best patterns out of that gun were with the regular remington modified choke.

Hope you are still enjoying that gun Ryan.


----------



## Brad C.

PAUL J said:


> 835, knoxx spec ops stock, tru glo red dot, star dot choke, hevi 13 #6 , 3", unbelievably great pattern for a 21 " barrell



Paul, you are holding out on us my friend.  I want to see that star Dot pattern.


----------



## 2inchspurs

I love my 1187 Sp Mossy Oak with an EO Tech laser holographic site and "Shur Shot" stock...makes it very comfortable


----------



## frankwright

Remington 870 Youth 20ga. Remington SF Choke, Mueller Red Dot.

I added an adult stock and may eventually get a Shurshot stock for it.

I have Federal HW #7 for it as long as they will pattern well at the range. I hope to shoot it next week.


----------



## chevyman2000

PAUL J said:


> 835, knoxx spec ops stock, tru glo red dot, star dot choke, hevi 13 #6 , 3", unbelievably great pattern for a 21 " barrell



Few questions for yeah! How do you like the Mech stock? THinking of getting one for my Mossberg 500. Also the red dot you like it? 

chev.


----------



## PAUL J

i love the stock, i added a sims pad on the end of it , the grip fits in your hand like a glock grip feels. it made the 3.5 shell tolerable for me.  i got hooked on the red dot several years back, i have them on everything from an AR-10, to a .50 encore , to a .44 mag pistol. it is easy and fast target aquisition for my failing eyesight. I have  had great results tuning my patterns out at farther distances with a red dot. none of mine have any magnification, just a personal preferance.


----------



## buckbuster01

Here's mine beretta extrema with a indian creek .665 choke and a tru-glo gobble stopper.


----------



## NorthGaHunter

Ok...well here it is...nothing fancy.....  just an 870 20 gauge express.  The barrel has been polished, trigger pull lightened, receiver drilled/tapped by GunDoc a couple years ago.  It has a leupold 1x14 tactical prismatic with an illuminated reticle.  I replaced the regular stock last summer with a youth model....still have to put a stud in it for the sling.  Right now, it has a Primos Tightwad choke.  I plan on testing out an Indian Creek .575 and a Remington Super full tomorrow.


----------



## Duckhawk

870 w/ kick's GT .665


----------



## Flintridge

*835*

Here is my 835 that got a facelift this winter. 

Added a Knoxx stock that was dipped by Duracoat in the original RT Hardwoods and picked up an Indian Creek BDS 
.675 that will be shooting Hevi 3.5 #6's at some turkeys head this Spring that will become some tasty turkey strips


----------



## chevyman2000

well I got most of my parts today for a "make over". I will toss it all together and post pics soon.

chev.


----------



## n2deer

[/IMG]


----------



## 01Foreman400

Browning Citori 3.5" 28" barrels Rhino .670 & .685
Browning Cynergy 3.5" 26" barrels Rhino .670 & .685
Benelli SBE 2 24" barrel Rhino .670
Benelli M2 20 ga. 24" barrel Rhino .575


----------



## 242outdoors

Top gun is a Remington 870 20 ga with a Comp-N-Choke XX Full.

Bottom gun is a Mossberg 935 12 ga with a Comp-N-Choke XXX Full.

Both have custom paint jobs from a local outdoors shop.


----------



## silentK




----------



## chevyman2000

Nothing special just a 28" SBEII with indian creek and reddot. She hasn't let me down yet and for that I lover her.

chev.


----------



## chevyman2000

lol you can see my barefeet and PJ's!

chev.


----------



## returntoarchery

nice sxs.


----------



## rocket

silentK said:


>



beautiful!!


----------



## trkyhntr70

242outdoors said:


> Top gun is a Remington 870 20 ga with a Comp-N-Choke XX Full.
> 
> Bottom gun is a Mossberg 935 12 ga with a Comp-N-Choke XXX Full.
> 
> Both have custom paint jobs from a local outdoors shop.



can we see a close up of the paint jobs, I recently painted my sons gun.


----------



## bullethead




----------



## doublebrowtine

The one in my avatar, Mossberg 500, it has ended a bunch of turkeys lives.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Here's mine.  Taped up Remington 870 Express Magnum with ShurShot stocks, 21" barrel, and TruGlo choke tube.  Bushnell Trophy 1.5-4.5x32 shotgun scope in a B-square saddle mount.


----------



## Ben Athens

Here is my H&R 12 ga. It has killed many Turkeys.


----------



## Offroadtek

Technically it'll become a turkey gun the 26th.


----------



## swamppirate

Offroadtek said:


> Technically it'll become a turkey gun the 26th.



sweet...


----------



## Brad C.

You guys are on a roll!


----------



## 7mmstw

my little 20 popper i painted


----------



## Gadget

Offroadtek said:


> Technically it'll become a turkey gun the 26th.





Love the picture of Princess leia.........classic! Man was she the heart throb when I was a kid growing up, guess I'm getting to be one of the old guys.. Recently saw Carrie Fisher and her mom on Opera, talking about their life history and all the family problems.....eye opener!


of BTW......... nice gun.


----------



## Offroadtek

Yeah, I had that poster in my shop before I got married, so I said it was grandfathered in and couldn't be taken down. I dipping that gun last week. Can't beat it for $30.


Gadget said:


> Love the picture of Princess leia.........classic! Man was she the heart throb when I was a kid growing up, guess I'm getting to be one of the old guys.. Recently saw Carrie Fisher and her mom on Opera, talking about their life history and all the family problems.....eye opener!
> 
> 
> of BTW......... nice gun.


----------



## fldawg

*Just arrived yesterday!!!*

First dedicated turkey gun, but I just got hooked last year. 

Browning BPS w/jellyhead

Patterning today... we will see, but hopefully she likes the cheap stuff shells better. Nitros are not pocket friendly.


----------



## Brad C.

Well I would personally like to take the time to thank everyone of you that posted pictures of your gun(s) in this thread.  I never dreamed it would be such a great success.  It definately has hung around for a good while.    Good luck to you all and put them guns to use this season.


----------



## Nitro

Here's another of mine- LH Benelli M-1, Rhino .660 and a Burris FF2..


----------



## Nitro

7mmstw said:


> my little 20 popper i painted



That is outstanding work!!!! Very nice job.


----------



## Payton Everett

My dads 11-87 with a Jelly Head .665


----------

